# Ariens ST824 924050 auger keeps spinning when clutch is released.



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I have an Ariens St824 that the auger rakes keep spinning when I release the clutch handle. I think I’ve figured out the problem but before I spend money I’d like to be sure I’m on the right track. The brake pad or shoe on brake arm assembly that contacts the sheave is worn and no longer contacts the belt in the sheave. I suspect this brake shoe stops the belt from spinning? I plan on replacing the brake arm assembly including the brake pad/shoe part 52404800 and the spring as it is rusted. Am I in the ballpark of getting this fixed? Thanks. Tom


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Take the belt cover off and look for slack when the engine is running. Then look for slack when the engine is running and the auger handle is engaged. Turn the engine off and look for slack, with and without the auger handle engaged.

Many times it's an adjustment, or a wrong belt. The auger takes a 1/2" wide belt. I've seen snowblowers with a 3/8" belt and the auger keeps spinning because it rides too low in the pulley.


----------



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Take the belt cover off and look for slack when the engine is running. Then look for slack when the engine is running and the auger handle is engaged. Turn the engine off and look for slack, with and without the auger handle engaged.
> 
> Many times it's an adjustment, or a wrong belt. The auger takes a 1/2" wide belt. I've seen snowblowers with a 3/8" belt and the auger keeps spinning because it rides too low in the pulley.


There is slack when tensioner pulley is not engaged and good tension when the tensioner pulley is engaged. The belt is the correct belt per service manual. What is the brake for? When I engage the clutch handle it moves away from belt. When I release it, the arm moves toward the belt but it doesn’t make contact because it is really worn. I’m assuming the augers would stop spinning if I tried to snowblow with the auger rakes turning while clutch handle isn’t engaged. Thanks for your response. Tom


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just replace the parts you mentioned..that is the function of the auger brake...it obviously isn't working. You are on the right path.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Tannersnoo#1 said:


> What is the brake for? ... I’m assuming the augers would stop spinning if I tried to snowblow with the auger rakes turning while clutch handle isn’t engaged.



Welcome to the forum! The snow would probably stop the augers, if the belt is adjusted correctly (there should be very little torque going to the augers). 



The brake is more of a safety thing, I think. If someone *was* foolish enough to stick their hand down the chute with the engine still running, to try and clear a clog, the brake would help ensure that the impeller wasn't turning. Or if you walked around to the front of the machine with it running, it would help ensure the augers aren't slowly turning, if your leg got too close, etc.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> The brake is more of a safety thing, I think. If someone *was* foolish enough to stick their hand down the chute with the engine still running, to try and clear a clog, the brake would help ensure that the impeller wasn't turning.


Apparently there are lots of foolish people out there:

Doctor: 6,000 people injured by snow blowers each year - WFMZ

Keep Hands and Fingers Safe: Prevent Snowblower Injuries and Accidents - Hand Injuries - Hand Surgery Specialists - Orthopedic Surgeons in Western Mass - The Hand Center of Western Massachusetts

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ta-show/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.47ecdbeede8f

...and plenty more. I just searched on "man injured by snowblower" and got lots of hits. And yes, some of them stuck their hands in the chute without turning the machine off. Evidently most did turn it off. But there's a "gotcha" that many don't think of.

When the impeller/auger assembly stops because of a clog the drive belt stretches a little, enough to turn the impeller another quarter or half turn, maybe more. Shut the engine off, stick your hand in there and clear the clog, and that energy stored in the stretched belt is released. Ouch! If you're lucky... If not you're going to be missing fingers or even your hand. Some of those articles had pictures. They're pretty ugly....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Aside from a belt adjustment problem. Check the stays. 

The upper stay has to be positioned to use the belts natural tendency to relax as a wide circle. It’s positioned to allow the belt to relax just barely above the crank pulley. 

The auger brake acts as a lower belt stay while physically appling friction to the belt and pulley...when the auger clutch is released.


----------



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Pardon my ignorance but what is a stay? Is it the thick clip that rests over the belt? If so, I checked the belts and the top clips like fingers are over the little pulley and that looks great. The bottom one (brake arm) isn’t touching the belt at all because it’s so worn. I ordered the brake arm assembly and spring and will report back if it does the trick. You guys are awesome. Tom


----------

